
Show HN: EWhiteboard – store arbitrary content with annotations and comments - fdim
http://ewhiteboard.co/
======
nautical
Its nice , but one suggestion , if you are marketing it for companies , then
you may want to make it "sound" professional too , for example the window
title cant say "POOP" ! ...

~~~
fdim
Pretty much I am just looking for some feedback, trying to figure out what it
can actually solve aside of being place where you can collect all sort of
things. Thanks for the tips, and the title should probably read only for
guests (even with edit rights): someone was having fun apparently.

------
fiatjaf
Seems nice, but presentation is endless!

~~~
fdim
Once I figure out what to do with it, presentation will most likely be
standard single page. Not sure if such interactive landing page is any good
now.

~~~
chrisdurheim
The presentation seemed a bit much. I'm thinking an embedded video with images
and voiceover would be better received by new visitors

